# Tray to catch charcoal ash and protect wood/patio deck?



## pigeyex (Dec 29, 2011)

Would like to place a large, square (or rectangular) pan underneath my vertical smoker to catch the ash, make cleanup easier, and to protect my wood deck or pool deck when smoking.  I'm thinking that Lowe's or Home Depot should probably carry sort sort of aluminum or stainless steel shop pan or such, that's inexpensive, but I'd have no idea where in the store to even look.

What have others used?

thanks,

Pigeye


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 29, 2011)

Pigeye

I am not sure what size your smoker is, but here is a good start.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Plews-75-755-Galvenized-Sheet-Metal-Drip-Pan/16551188

If you want something more custom you can go to a local sheet metal shop and have them bend you one up. If you know some one in the air conditioner business they could probably help you out too.

Good Luck

Robert


----------



## pigeyex (Dec 29, 2011)

Robert,

Thanks -- that would probably work.  I have the cheapie Brinkman square vertical upright smoker, so the footprint isn't very big.  I mainly just want something that would fit underneath the smoker, and extend somewhat in front as well, since I did the vegggie-basket-as-charcoal-pan mod to it, and when I slide out the coal basket to shimmy it and get the ash off (to keep the heat up), it always makes a mess of my deck.

Unfortunately, that link says the items is out-of-stock, but I can just Google "galvenized sheet metal drip man" now that I know what it's called.  Thanks!

Pigeye


----------



## pigeyex (Dec 29, 2011)

This one looks like it would work perfectly:


It would extend outward enough to catch all the hot ashes/embers, and have some room to spare to maybe set any messy tongs or basting brushes, etc.

thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

Pigeye


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Possibly an oil drip pan at an auto parts store?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tiki guy (Dec 29, 2011)

*I got a nice pad at Lowe's ( in the BBQ/Grill section)  its a light brown composite material  that is fire proof and stain resistant  its about 3 x 4  looks nice and seems to work great . I wanted to do a stainless steel drip pan , BUT  I was over ruled ( cause it " just don't look right" )  But this one is real nice looks great , and has held up it has a rough texture  *


----------



## alblancher (Dec 29, 2011)

Put a peice of plywood under the smoker and keep it wet with a hose.  Cheap and easy


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

My local Lowe's sells water heater drain pans back where the water heaters are. here is a link Water heater drain pan. check it out it may work for you.


----------



## psycho-smoker (Dec 30, 2011)

I also have the same pad from Lowes. It's got a rough texture to it and is fire resistant and works great in helping to protect my wood deck. I had to buy two of them since I have the Brinkman SnP horizontal smoker, which is pretty long. But two of them give me plenty of space on the Firebox side to help catch any sparks that might escape.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 30, 2011)

We have Robert-Orr Sysco food service here in the Nashville area, they have a store that is open to the public. I found a 26X18 alum bread pan there for 11.00 + tax it has a 1" lip around it. I set the front 2 legs of my MES in it and it catches anything that comes out the door.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2011)

In 2005 I went with a aluminum water heater pan from Home Depot for my WSM.








After we put in the new covered deck in 2008, I switched to one of the concrete mats made for grills (also from Home Depot).  It think it was about $25 and came in both round and oval shapes.  I'm still using this today.


----------



## aiaalisa (Sep 9, 2013)

how to protect wood patio deck? Actually there are plenty of ways to do it and that's how we probably be get going too..

--------------------------------------------------------

hardwood floor new jersey


----------

